# CCC Exam - Has anyone taken



## kimberlywaidler (Oct 15, 2012)

Has anyone taken the CCC exam? If so, could you relay your insights and suggestions...


----------



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Oct 19, 2012)

I took it but did not prepare, I assumed I would know everything on it but it had many ablation questions that I do not code. I also had a birthday that saturday and didn't get any sleep before exam, so, now I know next time to get lots of sleep and make sure you understand the AV nodes/ Bundle of His, etc. Lots of ablation questions. Several pacemaker questions too! Good luck!


----------



## Kseghel (Oct 21, 2012)

*CCC Exam*

I also took the CCC exam and did not pass.  Scheduled for a retake, it was not easy at all. Needs current Anatomical or Vascular tree charts.  Does anyone know where to get them not too expensive?


----------



## jewlz0879 (Oct 22, 2012)

Check with Zhealth publishing. Dr. Z will have some for sale. I have some from a Dr. Z conferencce I can copy and fax, if you're interested. 

julie.graham@concenta.com


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Oct 23, 2012)

Kseghel said:


> I also took the CCC exam and did not pass.  Scheduled for a retake, it was not easy at all. Needs current Anatomical or Vascular tree charts.  Does anyone know where to get them not too expensive?



Yes the test was very hard. I actually was surprised on how difficult it was. You had to read an op report and come up with the codes and they were tricky! Some modifier questions too. It seemed like quite a few about icd's and pacemakers. Not easy at all but keep on trying and good luck.


----------



## jewlz0879 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for the information, Theresa. I really want to get my CCC, then a CPCO. I already have the materials for the CPCO. I've waited on the CCC to get as much exp as I can and really try to understand the procedures and have a thorough understanding of Cardio. Plus, with all the changes as of late, I'm hoping they're done with us. LOL. I'm going into my 5th year. I'm looking forward to that challenge.


----------



## PYARNELL (Oct 30, 2012)

You asked about charts for the vascular tree and anatomy for your CCC exam.
I am planning on taking this again in November.  I just went online and found
several diagrams that I printed and was allowed to use during the exam.
Also, there is the vascular family chart in the CPT book that was helpful in
determining first, second, and third order.  You probably knew this but it took
me a long time to figure this out.  The list of material you can take to the 
exam allows 1 of your choice, I used the Cardiology/Cardiothoracic Surgery/
Vascular Surgery comprehensive illustrated guide to coding and reimbursement as my choice and was glad, it was very helpful.  Good luck
on your exam.


----------



## Cindygau (Aug 20, 2014)

*CCC exam*

Has anyone taken the CCC exam lately? I was thinking on taken it, but was wondering if I should take it before ICD 10 or wait. How difficult was the test? What is the main subjects, do you have to take the whole CPC test over? Any suggestion would be greatly appreciated. If anyone has any kind of material that may help me that you can share? 

Thank you
Cindy Gautreau, CPC


----------



## ccollison (Aug 20, 2014)

I took the CCC exam a bit ago.  I did not pass since the test booklet was missing 17 !!!! questions.  What a fluke!  I will retake it shortly to finish the last 3 pages.  There are alot of pacemaker & EP questions.  Study those thoroughly and some anatomy.  Good luck!
C Collison CPPM


----------



## Griffith_Tiffany (Aug 21, 2014)

I recently passed my CCC in June, it was my 4th attempt it is a difficult test I did notice through all my attempts the test does change a bit the first and 3rd time I took it, it was heavy on peripherals so know your orders I ordered a cheap vascular diagram for under $10 on amazon and just studied it, I also highly recommend the study guide AAPC offers.  my second time it was heavy on ablations and implants. so know your device codes as well. best advice I can give is read the entire question and if you don't know it skip it and go back to it at the end. the last time I took it and passed it was a good mix of everything. I made a lot of notes in my book, drew a lot of diagrams and brushed up on my terminology. Good Luck!


----------



## jewlz0879 (Aug 22, 2014)

I took it Sat 08/09 and passed! I thought it was pretty direct. I don't want to say easy but it was easy if you truly understand Cardiology. 

*Focus:*
A&P - Know the direction of blood flow through the heart. Understand terminology: e.g., "antegrade" & "retrograde." Order of cath placements. Hint: use the Vascular Families in Appendix L. 

E&M - know difference between split/shared visits. Brush up on E&M

Procedures: Heart caths, Peripherals, ICD/PM, Carotids (know those well!)/Renals, Monitors, Echos, TEE, Nucs. 

They ask quite a few questions on HC/ICD|PM & Carotids.


----------



## Goyard71 (Aug 22, 2014)

*CCC Exam*

Hello,

Does anyone know the percentage breakdown in order to pass the CCC exam?
Anatomy
Compliance and regulatory
EM
Modifier

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ccollison (Oct 2, 2014)

It's a greater than 70% overall to pass.  I  did pass the CCC exam.  It is heavy on pacemakers & ICDs.  Study the heart anatomy-lots of questions on flow & structures.  I did not think it was too hard, if you understand the cardiology section guidelines.  Lots of peripherals with only a few carotids.  Good luck!
Collison3150 CPPM, CCC


----------

